# medication question



## Sully88 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey I was wondering my brother is on medication for depression and anxiety. He was looking to becoming a cop after going to college but, he read somewhere that if you are on medication that you can't become a police officer...is that true? thanks alot.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

It depends on the department he works for and how well he can perform without the medication. Others know more about this than me.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The issue of depression and anxiety alone would certainly become an issue in hiring process as we veterans know the career does nothing to relieve those problems.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

sully there are LEO that should be on meds


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

I dont think that being on meds is a big issue. It depends when taken and what for. Obviously someone with SSRI's and a habit of attempting suicide should not be considered for a LE job.


----------



## Sully88 (Mar 5, 2007)

clearly not to the above post lol thanks guy appreciate the feedback!


----------

